# pensacola gun show aug 27-28



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

gun show Pensacola Aug 27-28 nuff said :whistling:


*Gun & Knife Show Pensacola Fairgrounds*





LocationPensacola Interstate Fair, Inc6655 Mobile Hwy
Pensacola, FL 32526-1264


Created ByFlorida Gun Shows
More InfoSat. 9-5PM, Sun 10-4PM
Children 12 and under, and Law Enforcement in uniform are always admitted FREE.
Concealed Weapons Classes are held at 11 or 2, Saturday or Sunday
www.floridagunshows.com


_*FT WALTON SHOW SEPT 24-25*_


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

saving money now boss !!!!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

FYI gun show Pensacola fair grounds this weekend

:thumbup:


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Gonna go do the walk with a few items and look for a few. One odd ball I would like to find is a bayo for the Spanish Mauser 1916 short rifle. Done a web search, but hey; who does not like instant gratification?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOOK FOR A FULL GROWN GUY WITH A MAC AND A CAMP 9

that just might be me :whistling:

i stay for 3-5 hours most of the time, catch a few coming in the door:yes:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hey Lee --->*

Which day you gonna go and what time. Will be at the eatin' tables drinking coffee. Looking for a couple of things myself. --- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i try to get there about 15 min after they open line is down by then to get in

say 9:30 till my feet get tired or run out of trades and or money

looking for a keltec sub 2000 in 40sw found new ones for $339


Saturday is my day sometimes Sunday


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Planning on going if the Dr. reliefs me of this cast. I need extra clip for the xd dc 40.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

slot if you cant make it let me know ill look for 1


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Yup! Got a little stash (very little) put back. Looking for 10/22 stuff and maybe TC Contender stuff.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be there (with no money and little hope) I figure what better way to enjoy my Birthday eve than a gun show


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

chevelle427 said:


> slot if you cant make it let me know ill look for 1


Thanks I will let you know Wed. pm


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

3 more days
sold 1 already so im a looking for something


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

And I'm buying.....my stash may be gone before the show even gets here!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

1 more day

hope to have a good day


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

What you looking for chevelle?? Inquiring minds want to know! LOL


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

FlFrayedKnot said:


> What you looking for chevelle?? Inquiring minds want to know! LOL



price is everything
looking for
kel tec sub 2000 in 40sw that takes glock mags

SW ES 460

good bench rest 223 single shot, bolt, gun. 
(just something i wont wast all my 223 like i do with the AR)

AR lower nothing fancy will be for a AR 22 UPPER , 

might get a plum crazy all plastic but ????? $129 shipped

*anything else will be an impulse buy*


----------

